# Frage zu FU SEW MoviDrive - 24V- Betrieb = FU defekt ?



## mega_ohm (22 November 2019)

Hallo Forum,

an einem FU „SEW MoviDrive“  wurde mir auf der 2-stelligen  7- Segment- Anzeige eine „0“
angezeigt:  24V- Betrieb (Umrichter nicht bereit ) …  lt. Handbuch

Ich habe

die STO- Klemmen gemessen = OK (hätte also funktionieren müssen )
die  Freigabe- Klemmen (X13:1 bzw. X13:4)  gemessen = OK (hätte also funktionieren müssen )
          X13:7 hatte  0VDC, alle anderen Klemmen waren nicht belegt 

danach den Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen = KEIN FEHLER
 
Das Einzige, was mich etwas verwundert hat:

die ZK- Spannung wurde mir laut „Mäuse- Kino“ mit 624V angezeigt – dieser Wert( vor allen
          Dingen; weil er sich nie änderte ) erschien mir bei einer Eingangsspannung zwischen
          400VAC – 404VAC zu hoch (erwartet hätte ich 565 … 570 V )

Der FU hat eine ProfiNet- Kommunikation. Ich weiß nicht, was darüber „abläuft“ – also kontaktierte
ich schlussendlich den Programmierer/ Inbetriebnehmer.
Ich sagte ihm am Telefon nur, dass auf der 2-stelligen  7- Segment- Anzeige eine „0“ steht und …
    -->   „JA, dann ist der FU hin“ (das war sofort die Antwort, ohne weitere Nachfragen )

 Nach dem FU- Tausch lief wieder alles … (Er hatte die Situation also richtig eingeschätzt )

JETZT meine Fragen:
               Kann man also davon ausgehen, dass ein „SEW- MoviDrive“ selbst erkennt, wann der FU defekt ist ?
           Eine „0“ auf der 2-stelligen  7- Segment- Anzeige bedeutet also:  „Gerät defekt“ ?
                              „24V- Betrieb (Umrichter nicht bereit )“ ist also nur eine nette Beschreibung des
                              Total- Ausfalls ?

Warum schreibt man das dann nicht ins Handbuch ? 

Wir haben viele FU’s von vielen Herstellern – aber so scheinbar eindeutig habe ich eine "Ich bin defekt"- Anzeige
 noch nie erlebt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mega_Ohm


----------



## escride1 (23 November 2019)

Hallo,

Die 0 deutet in 99% aller Fälle auf einen Umrichterdefekt hin. Dann lädt er nämlich meist nichteinmal mehr alle Steueroptionen intern und zeigt dann auch erst gar keinen anderen Fehler mehr an.
Optimalerweise zeigt er 1 bei Not-Halt, 2 wenn er okay ist und nicht starten soll.

Zwischenkreisspannung erkennt er eigentlich selbst. Also ob sie zu hoch ist. Sollte dieser Fehler kommen, so würde man erstmal einen Bremswiderstand verbauen falls der Motor zurückspeist.


----------



## mega_ohm (23 November 2019)

Hallo escride1
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Also kann man in 99% der Fälle bei einer Anzeige auf dem 2-stelligen  7- Segment- Display = "0" von einem FU- Defekt ausgehen.

Wir haben seit sicher mehr als 12 Jahren wenigstens 30 Geräte der Firma (von Maschinenbaufirmen eingebaut ) im Bestand. 
Noch nie musste ich einen FU dieser Firma wechseln - Motor defekt, Geberleitung und das ganze Gedöns … das hatte ich schon.
Die Meldung im Display und deutlicher auf dem "Mäuse- Kino" und das Handbuch brachte dann immer die Lösung.

Nur mit dieser "0" war ich etwas überfordert. 



> Zwischenkreisspannung erkennt er eigentlich selbst. Also ob sie zu hoch ist. Sollte dieser Fehler kommen,
> so würde man erstmal einen Bremswiderstand verbauen falls der Motor zurückspeist.


Diese, vollkommen statisch (änderte sich auch in 10 Minuten Betrachtung nie ) angezeigten 624 VDC  ZK machten mich schon stutzig, 
weil die ZK- Spannung bei rd. 400 VAC auch zu hoch gewesen wäre.
--> aber wenn man mit den GerÃ¤ten noch nie Probleme hatte, kümmert man sich auch eher wenig um sie, kennt eben auch die NORMAL- Anzeigen
nicht.

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## hans_a1977 (27 November 2019)

also eine 0 heisst nur die Phase fehlt! (Keine 400AC anliegend) 
Ich hatte es auch schon oft das unser Netz das Problem verursacht hat. 
STO Klemme würde ein U auftauchen (hat damit nix zu tun) 
auch die DIs (Reglersperre und Frg.) sind unerheblich dafür. 
-> Logische Schlussfolgerung: Eigenes Netz durchmessen 
Zwischenkreis prüfen (was ja gemacht wurde: Falls wert stark abweicht - siehe hier - > FU Tauschen am schnellsten! )


----------



## mega_ohm (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo hans_a1977,


hans_a1977 schrieb:


> also eine 0 heisst nur die Phase fehlt! (Keine 400AC anliegend)
> Ich hatte es auch schon oft das unser Netz das Problem verursacht hat.
> STO Klemme würde ein U auftauchen (hat damit nix zu tun)
> auch die DIs (Reglersperre und Frg.) sind unerheblich dafür.
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar.
Du hast mit "0 heisst nur die Phase fehlt! (Keine 400AC anliegend)" Recht.
 --> Das Problem war nur, dass die 400VAC an den Einspeisungs- Klemmen anlagen - die FU- Elektronik das aber nicht mehr "gerafft" hat.

Auf Grund der kurzen Lebenszeit des FU vermute ich, dass der SEW- Lehrling diesen FU freitags nach 13.00 Uhr "zusammen schweißen" sollte.  
--> Früh hat er für "Friday for Future" die Schule geschwänzt (hart gekämpft ! - meinte ich ) … und nach dem reichlichen Mittagessen (es gab Rinder- Roulade ) 
 war dann die Luft raus.

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## escride1 (5 Dezember 2019)

Na Du hast eine kreative Idee wieso er so schnell kaputt war ^^.

Das 400V anliegt, davon gehe ich erstmal aus. Bleibt dann 0, ist der Defekt. Die Meldung das "Phase fehlt" ist leider irreführend, da es auch nicht abgedeckte Fehler gibt.

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen im Notdienst ebenfalls einen SEW-Umrichter vor mir gehabt. Anzeige: A - Technologieoption.
Da der Umrichter über BUS angesteuert wird und im Step7 alles richtig gesetzt wurde habe ich mir das schicke SEW-Progrämmchen mal wieder geöffnet, was ich sehr selten mache.
Einträge im aktuellen Status: Freigabe, Positionierung, RUN von 2 der 3 programmierten IPOS-Programme, das dritte im Stop, aktuelle Richtung links, 1,3A Stromaufnahme.
Und genau da ist mein Problem. Am FU-Ausgang messbar: 0. Keine Spannung, kein Strom. Motor abgeklemmt während der FU noch aktiv war. Keine Reaktion. Nix. Auch nach Neustarts nicht.

Und das habe ich leider schon häufiger erlebt. Ein SEW-Umrichter der nicht mitteilt das er einen Defekt hat, aber eben defekt ist. Desto älter, desto häufiger. Meistens bleiben die mir bekannten Modelle dann bei Anzeige 0. Das mit dem A war mir neu. In dem Modus hatte ich noch keinen Defekt, also das er A zeigt und defekt war.

Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund warum der Programmierer nach der 0 bereits gesagt hat das der FU defekt ist. Er kennt diese Probleme offensichtlich.

Und warum es nicht im Handbuch steht: Aus dem gleichen Grund warum manchmal Industrieanlagen das tun was sie nicht sollen. Weil irgendeine Situation vom Programmierer nicht vorhergesehen wurde und daher schlichtweg nicht programmiert wurde, Handbücher bereits geschrieben, Anlagen längst ausgeliefert bzw. übergeben wurden nach der Gewährleistung.
Welchen Fehler genau die Umrichter dann haben, ist mir unbekannt. Wenn wir Umrichter einschicken und wiederbekommen steht nur drin das er defekt war, eventuell sogar nochmal welches Bauteil getauscht wurde, aber nicht, wie wir in Zukunft damit verfahren können oder was exakt das Problem ist.


----------

